# Install RSI Prevention Software



## vivek (Nov 21, 2008)

I found excellent Gnome program called workrave. I use this software everyday. From the desc file:


> Workrave is a program that assists in the recovery and prevention of
> Repetitive Strain Injury (RSI). The program frequently alerts you to
> take micro-pauses, rest breaks and restricts you to your daily limit.
> These can be customized and it stops the counter when you stop.
> ...



Update Ports Tree

```
portsnap fetch update
portaudit -F
portmaster -a
```

Install workrave

```
cd /usr/ports/x11/workrave
make install clean
```

Customize workrave
Add workrave to gnome panel > right click on panel > Add to panel type 'workrave' in search box and click on add. Once added right click on workrave > preferences to setup options and you are done. See one of exercise screen from by freebsd central box 

With this software I was able to get rid of RSI problem.


----------



## APseudoUtopia (Nov 21, 2008)

Woah, this is kinda cool. I definitely could use something like this....if only it existed for cli


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Nov 21, 2008)

There is also x11/xrsi, the main difference is that xrsi doesn't require a ton of gnome dependencies (xrsi is just a simple ~250 line app).


----------

